# sickle bar manual?



## lwmartz (Jul 18, 2011)

o.k. I've got my detroit harvester sickle bar (circa 1948) mounted to my kioti lb 1914 (circa 1997), and before I use it thought if anyone had a manual or lead for instructions on sickle bar now would be the time to ask.


----------

